# Pink Salmon this year? pics*



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Anybody been catchin any pinks lately? Saw one the other day dead bout 7lbs. big for OH i think. Also heard about a guy gettin a few weeks ago on the chag. Just wondering if anyones seen any, I heard the run heavy every few years. heres a pic.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

WoWwwww just saw that the state record was 20" 3lbs...... haha wish i woulda caught that fatty... he was at least 25"


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

mmm interesting,where was this?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I also would be interested in seeing where this picture came from as it looks likea "Pinook" to me, a cross between a chinook and a pink, semi common in the upper GL but not here in erie.

Cool pic though!!
Salmonid


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Very cool, defintely not commom that's for sure.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

That would be a cool treat to catch that in the Grand.


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

That's a huge pink. Personally, I haven't seen a pink in several years. Usually there's a handful around and then absolutely none other years. Very cool looking specimen.

C510I


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Found one dead on Villa Angela beach a few weeks ago, approx. 18"
Will try to post pictures later.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

No such thing as salmon in lake erie. fake.






















sarcasm. Thatd be pretty sweet to run across while fishing, or ****, even catch one and get in the record books!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Wonder why we don't have more of them? 

I'd love the variety in steelhead season, haha.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

We don't have other strains because the others were found to have a low reproduction/return rate.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I want to catch one. I've decided it now 

How long before they aren't running anymore?


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

BobcatJB said:


> Found one dead on Villa Angela beach a few weeks ago, approx. 18"
> Will try to post pictures later.


The one posted below was from Euclid Creek as well. I heard there where a few up in the private property too. If anyone is interested in catching one, I'd go door to door all of the people up there are pretty friendly and willingly give permission to fishermen.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Streamstalker, no one fishes creeks these days. I know you've been out of the game for awhile, but come on. :bananalama:


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

they were common in odd years back in the 80s when i first started fishing for salmon and steel up in the rocky hadnt heard of any since. good to see they are still around


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

spoonchucker said:


> they were common in odd years back in the 80s when i first started fishing for salmon and steel up in the rocky hadnt heard of any since. good to see they are still around


They would run every other year in the 80s and early 90s. I caught one that was 25" in the late 80s near the rocky marina - before the state recorded a state record for pinks. They would show up in odd years since they mostly have a two year lifecycle, unlike the kings and cohos with 3 to 4 year cycles. Never stocked in Ohio, these fish originated from lake superior and eventually wandered into Erie. Never around in fishable populations, there were quite a few around in the late 80s. I haven't seen one streamside since the late 90s (far east).


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

@ Steel Cranium thank you for the information, was never really sure where they came from. its just too bad the salmon numbers dropped off so much... great fighters, and grillers, also nicer eggs


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

I've caught 100's in the UP of Mich, but never over 4-5lbs.


----------

